# Clinton steelhead 2018



## nighttime

New thread.


----------



## FirstDay

Hooked 6 fish so far this year on the centerpin and landed 4. Biggest was probably 5-6lbs, fat bright hen.

Lots of smaller fish this year eh?


----------



## nighttime

Ive heard of a few bigger ones, one 12# but most have been smaller. Lost a big one last week, landed a couple in the 7-8# range.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Got a nice 10# + just before I went on vacation up north ice fishing. She was a beaut. Got her on a 3/8 oz nickel and blue Cleo


----------



## Steve

We can keep this thread open so long as people don't start questioning those who are legally fishing.


----------



## FirstDay

Pikewhisperer said:


> Got a nice 10# + just before I went on vacation up north ice fishing. She was a beaut. Got her on a 3/8 oz nickel and blue Cleo


Nice, where abouts did you go ice fishing? I'm pretty bad at guestimating fish weight.


----------



## nighttime

I like the reel, guessing in pics can be hard. Looks to be smaller/ average size I’ve been seeing, 3#+ maybe 4. Big fish are out there, just not seeing as many as I used too. Looking forward to consistent fishing conditions and a lot less ice!!!


----------



## James81071

Do any of you know if there are new fish coming up river or does that not happen until the ice breaks up on the lakes? Are these all holdovers?


----------



## nighttime

Probably a few moving in but mostly hold over fish from fall and early winter. Ice and the temps we’ve seen seems to slow things down far as new fish entering


----------



## Pikewhisperer

FirstDay said:


> Nice, where abouts did you go ice fishing? I'm pretty bad at guestimating fish weight.


 I got the bigger on in the Dodge Park system that day.


----------



## Aodanc

Pikewhisperer said:


> I got the bigger on in the Dodge Park system that day.


How is the water at dodge park depth wise? I know there are some spots at riverbend that get pretty deep but I've never been to dodge park


----------



## Downsea

I really like these threads about the Clinton. I grew up in Auburn Heights in the 60s and now people are catching nice steelhead in it. Blows my mind. It's really great to see!


----------



## nighttime

Aodanc said:


> How is the water at dodge park depth wise? I know there are some spots at riverbend that get pretty deep but I've never been to dodge park


So many deep runs in the Clinton, from riverbends, Utica, and Sterling Heights. I feel that there’s so many places these fish can hide that sometimes it makes it tough to fish unless you cover water. Few holes I would consider go to ground or at least a good starting point. With so much access thru Shelby, Utica and Sterling Heights few people give it a try. I’ve had success in all these areas and continue to find runs that I still haven’t fished. I have seen an increase of angler activity in last few years in all these areas, good to see the resource is being used more as it should. This is overall the cleanest I’ve seen the river banks maybe ever. Thanks to bank restoration grants from feds. Pack out what you bring in helps. Good luck 

Ps please report any lake run browns or Atlantic salmon to dnr. I encourage people to send thoughts and catches into southeast fish biologist.

Eric


----------



## Aodanc

nighttime said:


> So many deep runs in the Clinton, from riverbends, Utica, and Sterling Heights. I feel that there’s so many places these fish can hide that sometimes it makes it tough to fish unless you cover water. Few holes I would consider go to ground or at least a good starting point. With so much access thru Shelby, Utica and Sterling Heights few people give it a try. I’ve had success in all these areas and continue to find runs that I still haven’t fished. I have seen an increase of angler activity in last few years in all these areas, good to see the resource is being used more as it should. This is overall the cleanest I’ve seen the river banks maybe ever. Thanks to bank restoration grants from feds. Pack out what you bring in helps. Good luck
> 
> Ps please report any lake run browns or Atlantic salmon to dnr. I encourage people to send thoughts and catches into southeast fish biologist.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the reply, I've been trying my luck in the river for about two months now (have never caught a steelhead so I'm pretty new to steelhead fishing) but I love reading these threads because they give me a good idea of what people are using and how to use my gear a little better to help me get a beautiful piece of chrome under my belt. I will be going out tomorrow morning around 7 for a few hours before work and am pretty excited about it.


----------



## LoganStaley

Hoping to get out soon to try my centerpin out for a 2nd time. Tried using spawn back in january at yates with no success. Maybe a jig will work better.. this warm up we have coming should push more fish into the river for sure ..


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Pink worm is also another good choice, especially once the crowds show up and everyone is floating spawn/beads/stuff that looks like eggs. I like jigs they just tend to find snags a little better, and I tend to run a bit too deep when set my leaders.


----------



## fishpig

Picked up a dark male downstream from Yates today. River really needs some water. Way too low and clear for me.


----------



## ramjet

>>Pink worm is also another good choice<<

For those that fish "pinkies", how are you rigging them?? Wacky? Jighead? Mono through the middle? 

Thanks. I have had success with jigs, beads, and spawn but not pinkies. (Don't generally fish the Clinton--more of OH or the big M). Part of that is because I don't fish them much (low confidence and experience with them). I'm always interested in broadening my horizons.


----------



## nighttime

Seems like wacky has been more popular on a single hook or jig. Also thread head on jig in line, works better with paddle tail style.


----------



## FirstDay

I use these two methods, depending on if i'm using a jighead or a hook.


----------



## LoganStaley

This warm front should make fishing better. I'm yet to get a fish on my pin.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

LoganStaley said:


> This warm front should make fishing better. I'm yet to get a fish on my pin.


Dont sweat it. Most of the fish people post were caught on spinning reels. They just throw the pin in for effect. Why else would people put the damn things in their mouth or across their back??


----------



## Pikewhisperer

nighttime said:


> Nice fjord! CPR doing work!
> I was back at it today
> View attachment 349927


Nice. Finally in a picture...nice fish

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

ausable_steelhead said:


> Dont sweat it. Most of the fish people post were caught on spinning reels. They just throw the pin in for effect. Why else would people put the damn things in their mouth or across their back??


I waiting for someone to balance rod off the tip of their nose, lol that’s talent


----------



## Gabe T

I always end up getting really hype over Clinton river steelhead and end up fishing 40+ hours for one fish
Been the case for like 3 years 
Im sticking to port huron lmao


----------



## Burz

1-2 today.


----------

